# my chaos diary hope no one else has to do it this way!!



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

right start from the beginning. this has been in the planning for years but like always lifes a pain in the ar-e and everything takes forever. i bought a house 6 years ago and it was in a state, long story short took ages to re do everything as did everything by myself with help from the missus, cut down 40ft connifers, 5feet off the top of 200feet of hedgerow, knocked walls down rebuilt walls, 2 new ceilings, all walls replastered new windows new doors, all flooring replaced, loft insulation replaced, fitted alarm, new kitchen new bathroom, new gates and all the rest. anyhow been on the market for 2 years and loads of people want it but either no money or can't sell theirs to buy mine, so stuck. then sold it last oct 65000 less than market value, turned out after 3 months they couldn't get a mortgage. 4 weeks ago sold it again to someone else who is doing a let to buy on theirs so they have mortgage. within 10 days they had surveyor out and following day got the report. now just waiting for searches to come back and good to go. we have arranged a completion date of 26april so not far away now. nothing is sold till the money is in the bank though and i must admit i trust no one these days.

anyhow i built 38 wooden crates 3 feet long 18" wide and 18" high and almost all the house is in them. the wife has 20 crates just for shoes clothes and the list goes on and on. the only things that are not boxed as it stands are 2 tv's, fridge, 2 sofas, one bed, washing machine. i am also bringing my 2010 transit van and the dog.

i will most probably be using burke bros in uk who will be bringing me a 40ft container on a lorry which will then drop the container on the floor and i will have only one hour to fill it as they charge £90 an hour for every hour over the first.

i have a quote for the dog to fly on thompsons but i still have to wait as i have no exact date to fly plus i need to make sure me and the wife can get on the same flight.

my missus employment is finished and done. ( long story with massive legal battle and ended up in compromise agreement)

my employer still don't know i'm going so will be sorting that out later.

wife has p45 and p85 all sorted.

i have quote to import the van.

still not found anywhere short term to rent.

still not found anywhere to rent long term.

still not sorted out bank accounts.

yorkshire water sorted and cancelled.

gas and electric still to cancel and sort out,

phone and broadband still to cancel and sort out.

just about to send my tax disc to dvla for a refund.

and that's about it for now so i'll keep updating as and when anything happens


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

RHODES4712 said:


> right start from the beginning. this has been in the planning for years but like always lifes a pain in the ar-e and everything takes forever. i bought a house 6 years ago and it was in a state, long story short took ages to re do everything as did everything by myself with help from the missus, cut down 40ft connifers, 5feet off the top of 200feet of hedgerow, knocked walls down rebuilt walls, 2 new ceilings, all walls replastered new windows new doors, all flooring replaced, loft insulation replaced, fitted alarm, new kitchen new bathroom, new gates and all the rest. anyhow been on the market for 2 years and loads of people want it but either no money or can't sell theirs to buy mine, so stuck. then sold it last oct 65000 less than market value, turned out after 3 months they couldn't get a mortgage. 4 weeks ago sold it again to someone else who is doing a let to buy on theirs so they have mortgage. within 10 days they had surveyor out and following day got the report. now just waiting for searches to come back and good to go. we have arranged a completion date of 26april so not far away now. nothing is sold till the money is in the bank though and i must admit i trust no one these days.
> 
> anyhow i built 38 wooden crates 3 feet long 18" wide and 18" high and almost all the house is in them. the wife has 20 crates just for shoes clothes and the list goes on and on. the only things that are not boxed as it stands are 2 tv's, fridge, 2 sofas, one bed, washing machine. i am also bringing my 2010 transit van and the dog.
> 
> ...


Oh dear...you have my heartfelt sympathy, do hope everything works out for you, missus and the pooch! I'm sure it will all be worth it! Keep us posted!


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> right start from the beginning. this has been in the planning for years but like always lifes a pain in the ar-e and everything takes forever. i bought a house 6 years ago and it was in a state, long story short took ages to re do everything as did everything by myself with help from the missus, cut down 40ft connifers, 5feet off the top of 200feet of hedgerow, knocked walls down rebuilt walls, 2 new ceilings, all walls replastered new windows new doors, all flooring replaced, loft insulation replaced, fitted alarm, new kitchen new bathroom, new gates and all the rest. anyhow been on the market for 2 years and loads of people want it but either no money or can't sell theirs to buy mine, so stuck. then sold it last oct 65000 less than market value, turned out after 3 months they couldn't get a mortgage. 4 weeks ago sold it again to someone else who is doing a let to buy on theirs so they have mortgage. within 10 days they had surveyor out and following day got the report. now just waiting for searches to come back and good to go. we have arranged a completion date of 26april so not far away now. nothing is sold till the money is in the bank though and i must admit i trust no one these days.
> 
> anyhow i built 38 wooden crates 3 feet long 18" wide and 18" high and almost all the house is in them. the wife has 20 crates just for shoes clothes and the list goes on and on. the only things that are not boxed as it stands are 2 tv's, fridge, 2 sofas, one bed, washing machine. i am also bringing my 2010 transit van and the dog.
> 
> ...




Oh dear sounds like all good fun ???

We are moving over in May so put our house on the market last October, sold within days and moved out early January so that the sale did not fall through. We, however, did not wish to short term rent over here with all the deposit fiasco, 12 month utility contracts (which we knew we did not need 12 months) etc so lived in a caravan for a month and now where ever we can till the big move over. My hubby says I have copped better than he thought I would and actually having no bills is wonderful and kind of makes it worth while. We just keep telling ourselves 'its a means to an end'.
We will all get there in the end which ever way it takes us I suppose but I cant wait to have a proper house with a proper kitchen etc that we can call HOME.

Good luck with your move and you never know we mite see you over there eventually


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

kim1967 said:


> Oh dear sounds like all good fun ???
> 
> We are moving over in May so put our house on the market last October, sold within days and moved out early January so that the sale did not fall through. We, however, did not wish to short term rent over here with all the deposit fiasco, 12 month utility contracts (which we knew we did not need 12 months) etc so lived in a caravan for a month and now where ever we can till the big move over. My hubby says I have copped better than he thought I would and actually having no bills is wonderful and kind of makes it worth while. We just keep telling ourselves 'its a means to an end'.
> We will all get there in the end which ever way it takes us I suppose but I cant wait to have a proper house with a proper kitchen etc that we can call HOME.
> ...


i am trying to rent a caravan here for a couple of weeks but i cant find anything anywhere near where i live. not only that holiday caravans are all booked up and charge a fortune. i would just fly out and stay in a holiday let in cyprus but i have an issue in that i cannot get my post redirected as i havent got an address in cyprus to get it sent to. plus post office in uk is useless as they will hold the post but i have to collect every week which unless i'm staying close to where i am now will be rediculous to go every week for it. i only have 9 days left and i'm panicking big time


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> i am trying to rent a caravan here for a couple of weeks but i cant find anything anywhere near where i live. not only that holiday caravans are all booked up and charge a fortune. i would just fly out and stay in a holiday let in cyprus but i have an issue in that i cannot get my post redirected as i havent got an address in cyprus to get it sent to. plus post office in uk is useless as they will hold the post but i have to collect every week which unless i'm staying close to where i am now will be rediculous to go every week for it. i only have 9 days left and i'm panicking big time


we bought the caravan and put on a friends farm then sold it after the month so had free living accomodation really you could say as we got our money back on it.
the post issue is a bit of a concern. have you not got any family to re-direct to then they send on to you as by then you'll have some where in cyprus for them to send it? thats what we have done?


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

kim1967 said:


> we bought the caravan and put on a friends farm then sold it after the month so had free living accomodation really you could say as we got our money back on it.
> the post issue is a bit of a concern. have you not got any family to re-direct to then they send on to you as by then you'll have some where in cyprus for them to send it? thats what we have done?


unfortunately no family here as no contact in last 18 years and to be honest i wouldn't trust anyone in this country as far as i could throw them, hence move to cy.

tried everywhere to rent a caravan but no luck as yet.


----------



## PaulnLou (Jan 28, 2012)

I would suggest the same as above, buy a cheap touring caravan, then sell it when you're done. Wouldn't know what to suggest about the mail if you have no family or trusted friends who would let you use their address for a while. 
Could I ask how much you are paying for your container? We will be wanting to container some things out later in the year (probably a 20 foot max though).
I'm not sure where in Cyprus you are intending to settle, but there are some very cheap hotels to be found, we have just returned from Larnaca and paid peanuts for B&B and the hotel has a few long term and some even permanent residents!! We found the hotel through travel republic.
I hope it all works out for you...I'm sure everything will come together x


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

PaulnLou said:


> I would suggest the same as above, buy a cheap touring caravan, then sell it when you're done. Wouldn't know what to suggest about the mail if you have no family or trusted friends who would let you use their address for a while.
> Could I ask how much you are paying for your container? We will be wanting to container some things out later in the year (probably a 20 foot max though).
> I'm not sure where in Cyprus you are intending to settle, but there are some very cheap hotels to be found, we have just returned from Larnaca and paid peanuts for B&B and the hotel has a few long term and some even permanent residents!! We found the hotel through travel republic.
> I hope it all works out for you...I'm sure everything will come together x


Hi Paul n Lou
We have just been quoted £800 odd plus VAT for 8m3. Also a 20 foot shared container was around the £1300 plus vat. Pays to shop around as some were way over that price.
Good luck with your move and if you would like a couple of the cheaper companies details then feel free to message me privately as I dont want to ge tin trouble advertising on here


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kim1967 said:


> Hi Paul n Lou
> We have just been quoted £800 odd plus VAT for 8m3. Also a 20 foot shared container was around the £1300 plus vat. Pays to shop around as some were way over that price.
> Good luck with your move and if you would like a couple of the cheaper companies details then feel free to message me privately as I dont want to ge tin trouble advertising on here


Kim, we encourage exchange of information in here including recommending companies that you know about. It only becomes advertising if you own or work for the company. (Then you get your hand slapped)


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Kim, we encourage exchange of information in here including recommending companies that you know about. It only becomes advertising if you own or work for the company. (Then you get your hand slapped)


Oh sorry Veronica I thought any named names was a no no. I will consider myself corrected lol. Thanks for letting me know though :clap2:


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Update:
Moved most of the stuff into a storage unit yesterday and Tuesday. Going to council tip to get rid of all rubbish. I found a holiday let 6 miles from Barnsley which is a terrace house and will do just fine. The buyers of the house have been a right pain in the ar-e as they managed to get my talk talk account closed without me even knowing. They wanted me out of the house today but I told them I couldn't get out till Sunday as that is the soonest I can get in the holiday let. Once in the holiday let I plan to fly out to secure some sort of long term let and also get a p.o. Box sorted so I can get my mail re-directed. Post office refused my application to hold my mail so ended up getting it sent to a friends house for a few weeks. Got a price from Burke bros to ship my stuff. Bearing in mind I've packed everything myself I thought a quote of 6 grand was expensive 

That's it for now


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck, thanks for the update!!


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Update..
House sale exchanged contracts and completed yesterday and now I'm free!!!!!
Best feeling in the world. Now all I have to do is tell my company where to stick their job and get our stuff in the container and shipped off. I'll be there for good in the next 3 weeks with wife and dog in toe. If anyone wants to ask any questions about anything no matter how trivial then please just ask and I'll gladly help.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

RHODES4712 said:


> Update..
> House sale exchanged contracts and completed yesterday and now I'm free!!!!!
> Best feeling in the world. Now all I have to do is tell my company where to stick their job and get our stuff in the container and shipped off. I'll be there for good in the next 3 weeks with wife and dog in toe. If anyone wants to ask any questions about anything no matter how trivial then please just ask and I'll gladly help.


Good luck, have you found a rental in Cyprus? Hope all goes well from now on.


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> Update..
> House sale exchanged contracts and completed yesterday and now I'm free!!!!!
> Best feeling in the world. Now all I have to do is tell my company where to stick their job and get our stuff in the container and shipped off. I'll be there for good in the next 3 weeks with wife and dog in toe. If anyone wants to ask any questions about anything no matter how trivial then please just ask and I'll gladly help.


Let us know how u get on telling work....our house on market, all slow at mo, then I've got to do same thing (husband self employed plumber...just about to do more courses relevant to Cyprus lifestyle) and we'll not be far behind u!! It's very interesting reading how people are getting on (the good and the bad!!). 

Very best of luck x


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Update. 
Contents of storage unit will be collected on Tuesday. My van which is rammed to the roof and now is way overloaded will be collected later this week. The dog has his flight booked for 16th and his crate is on its way. Once I get it confirmed I'll be booking mine and my wife's flight for 16th. Accommodation sorted out for when we arrive. Gas electric phone all now cancelled.


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck with your move, we are flying out on the 16th as well.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Bon voyage


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

RHODES4712 said:


> Update.
> Contents of storage unit will be collected on Tuesday. My van which is rammed to the roof and now is way overloaded will be collected later this week. The dog has his flight booked for 16th and his crate is on its way. Once I get it confirmed I'll be booking mine and my wife's flight for 16th. Accommodation sorted out for when we arrive. Gas electric phone all now cancelled.


Darren, don't forget to get in touch if you want to join our little meeting before you go.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

DH59 said:


> Darren, don't forget to get in touch if you want to join our little meeting before you go.


I don't think I'll be able to make it. All my stuff went to Somerset today and my van is being collected on thursday so I'll have no transport. You'll have to join me in Cyprus when you come over?????


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

dojoman43 said:


> Good luck with your move, we are flying out on the 16th as well.


Uncanny who you flying with?? Manchester???


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

RHODES4712 said:


> Uncanny who you flying with?? Manchester???



Monarch 9.00am from Manchester. Who are you flying with


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Monarch 09.40 to paphos zb634
You must be on zb640 to larnaca????


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

RHODES4712 said:


> Monarch 09.40 to paphos zb634
> You must be on zb640 to larnaca????


Yep, that`s the one


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

RHODES4712 said:


> I don't think I'll be able to make it. All my stuff went to Somerset today and my van is being collected on thursday so I'll have no transport. You'll have to join me in Cyprus when you come over?????


You're on! Not sure how long we'll be, though, but hopefully sooner rather than later. Getting fed up here and just want to sell up and get over there. Need to do a LOT of clearing out though.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

You'll be in the airport lounge then in t2 same time as us? You'll have to keep an eye out and say hi? I'll be the one with a grin like a Cheshire cat. Ohh and as we're 20 minutes apart give us a wave at around 20000 feet?


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

DH59 said:


> You're on! Not sure how long we'll be, though, but hopefully sooner rather than later. Getting fed up here and just want to sell up and get over there. Need to do a LOT of clearing out though.


Well believe me although it has cost a fair bit of money to get where I am now it really is worth losing the money to get out of this country.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Update*

Right just to let everyone know my head just about exploded. This week has been I nightmare. All my stuff from the house that I had in a storage unit has now gone to Somerset. The dog is booked on the flight for next week. His flight crate is arriving today. We took him to the vet yesterday for his fitness to fly check up. £22.00 HOW MUCH?? The vet spent no more than 2.5 minutes and then stamped his passport, money for old rope or what???
Trying to work out how much food etc to buy when you won't have transport for a week and staying in middle of nowhere is also not easy.
Then on Tuesday I started the suitcases which turned out to be a nightmare as we had 2 large plastic ones and when I'd finished packing one of them I weighed it ( 26kg) it wasnt even full so I thought I'd weigh the empty case. 8kg just for the case. So then I looked at Argos found some cheap fabric ones and put the plastic ones on eBay. Sold them the same day for £23 and as I'd paid £24 for the Argos ones I thought great a straight swap. Then when I got them home nothing would fit in them. ******!!!
Looked on eBay for some more and there was nothing for less than £50 a piece so panicked like mad. Eventually looked on preloved and found 2 large plastic cases better than the ones I'd sold and a lot lighter just round the corner from where I'm staying and the price!!! £5 each RESULT.
Still got the 2 years of free healthcare to finish sorting out. Tax disc on the van will be getting sent off for refund today. Still need to sort out a car to hire here for the last couple of days so we can drive to the airport and leave it there. I asked my company to pay me out to get rid of me which they seem to have agreed to and are putting the wheels in motion as we speak. This week has been the most stressful week of my life but I'm sure this time next week all will be well. I don't think I've slept for the last 4 days as my mind has been running wild, so many things to remember.
Well that's it for now I'll be updating again soon.lane::bolt:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't want to worry you but be prepared for the first weeks here to be almost (not quite) as stressful as your last weeks in the UK.

If you try to go it alone with no one to point you in the right direction you will inevitably make some blunders, end up runing around like a blue bottomed fly until you eventually dissapear up your own derriere


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi mrs V, I was hoping people such as your kind self would point me in the right direction and anyone else that is willing to help can also get in touch so please come and put your names down as all help and advice is greatly welcomed and appreciated. I'm certainly not one for not asking for help when it's needed and of course it will be gladly returned to anyone needing it from me !!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Of course you know that everyone here is always happy to assist and advise.
I often think if I had found this forum before I moved over here the first few weeks wouldn't have been half as stressful as they were. We knew absolutely no one and the developer we bought from was as much use as a chocolate fireguard despite telling us that their customer services department was there to assist people with the move. They'll tell you anything to get a sale


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

well i think once i land the first thing i need to do is stop running, then get my priorities right and go find a pint of Keo. After that i've no idea what i'll be needing to sort out so by all means give it to me!!:juggle:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Great story - keep us posted.

Lisa, who started the diary thing, has gone quiet. Does anyone know how she is getting on?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

As your only going to be down the road from me for a week or three then I guess we could have some interesting phone calls. We did the same around 4 years ago, the 1st thing to remember is to get your wife a named driver on the hire car, she will need to drive it back from the docks when your van arrives.

Make sure the phone with the number that you gave the removal people is always charged up, they will ring you when the ship is due.

While you are waiting for the container to turn up use the time to find a more permanent home during the day and spend the evenings at a beach bar.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

SWJ said:


> Great story - keep us posted.
> 
> Lisa, who started the diary thing, has gone quiet. Does anyone know how she is getting on?


Hi..I'm still here and it's nice to be missed 
I'm doing great thank you. The job's great, the life's great, the weather's great, as you can probably tell I'm very happy here, glad I made the move.

My friend Skyped me the other day and asked if I had been home sick yet, I had to be honest with her and tell her no not at all, apart from my family and friends there isn't anything I miss about the UK at all.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

leesa13 said:


> Hi..I'm still here and it's nice to be missed
> I'm doing great thank you. The job's great, the life's great, the weather's great, as you can probably tell I'm very happy here, glad I made the move.
> 
> My friend Skyped me the other day and asked if I had been home sick yet, I had to be honest with her and tell her no not at all, apart from my family and friends there isn't anything I miss about the UK at all.


Good to hear Leesa 

You posted on the forum daily - made the move then nothing so you were missed! 

What is the job you are doing?? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

SWJ said:


> Good to hear Leesa
> 
> You posted on the forum daily - made the move then nothing so you were missed!
> 
> What is the job you are doing?? (if you don't mind me asking)


Hi I did post a few times but I could only use my blackberry for the internet as I had an absolute nightmare trying to get my internet connected at home, it took 5 weeks in the end to get up and running. 5 weeks is a long time when you use the internet daily for stuff! Its all ok now though and I'm just trying to catch up with everything I've missed as I still have a business in the UK so behind loads with that.
I was so lucky to get the job I'm in, I'm a PA for someone who runs a dog training business and its great. I read so many times on this forum and others that work was hard to come by here, it really is, I don't think you realise how few jobs there are until you come here. I think people think (as I did) that with Cyprus being a popular holiday destination that there would be plenty of jobs...not true! and the few that there are are not very well paid. Like I say I feel very fortunate to have found a job so quickly, and one that I love too


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Has anybody seen him since he arrived, I was supposed to see them on arrival as he wanted to use our apartment but he didn't show.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> Has anybody seen him since he arrived, I was supposed to see them on arrival as he wanted to use our apartment but he didn't show.


He maybe got lost in a pint of Keo

Quote 'well i think once i land the first thing i need to do is stop running, then get my priorities right and go find a pint of Keo.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> He maybe got lost in a pint of Keo
> 
> Quote 'well i think once i land the first thing i need to do is stop running, then get my priorities right and go find a pint of Keo.


Have you been down Bar Street? Don't forget it was raining so he's p'haps gone to drown his sorrows over the weather. :confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

He's got internet problems as his Iphone which was supposed to have been unlocked dosnt seem to have been.
I'm sure once he has it sorted out he will be back on to give the latest episode of his diary.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Right well I'm here, not sure wether it's the right move or not as it's a big shock how much things are compared with uk. Still no issues with the country or it's people,and the weather is good. The cost of living here is more than double if not treble that of the uk. I've trekked round most supermarkets and everything is dear. Milk, eggs, butter, meat, coffee, bread, cleaning products, shampoo, deodorant, toothpaste all far more expensive than uk. Sim card in uk = £1 Cyprus =€10.
Internet here is like my backside one minute it works the next it doesn't. Got the dog over fine but although I used a company I ended up sorting most of it out myself. Even something as basic as McDonalds has gone through the roof. 5 years ago a coffee was .69c now it's almost €3.00 a large big mac meal was less than uk now a large meal is €6.40 I've heard a hell of a lot about how wages are low in this country but the way I've seen people spending in supermarkets they'd have to be millionaires. I will be renting something long term to give it a year and see how it goes otherwise well be off straight back to uk. As much as I hate the country it's easier to make money in uk. Most of the long term letting companies are completely useless here as whenever you ask about a property all you get is that went ages ago so then I'm having to say well why is it still on the website then????? I think it must come down to the fact that there are too many people here with more money than sense or I am and always have been tighter than any Yorkshireman around, I mean whoever thinks €3.99 for 250g of Nescafé is cheap hasn't lived like I have. Still the dog is laid in the sun so at least someone's happy!!!


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> Right well I'm here, not sure wether it's the right move or not as it's a big shock how much things are compared with uk. Still no issues with the country or it's people,and the weather is good. The cost of living here is more than double if not treble that of the uk. I've trekked round most supermarkets and everything is dear. Milk, eggs, butter, meat, coffee, bread, cleaning products, shampoo, deodorant, toothpaste all far more expensive than uk. Sim card in uk = £1 Cyprus =€10.
> Internet here is like my backside one minute it works the next it doesn't. Got the dog over fine but although I used a company I ended up sorting most of it out myself. Even something as basic as McDonalds has gone through the roof. 5 years ago a coffee was .69c now it's almost €3.00 a large big mac meal was less than uk now a large meal is €6.40 I've heard a hell of a lot about how wages are low in this country but the way I've seen people spending in supermarkets they'd have to be millionaires. I will be renting something long term to give it a year and see how it goes otherwise well be off straight back to uk. As much as I hate the country it's easier to make money in uk. Most of the long term letting companies are completely useless here as whenever you ask about a property all you get is that went ages ago so then I'm having to say well why is it still on the website then????? I think it must come down to the fact that there are too many people here with more money than sense or I am and always have been tighter than any Yorkshireman around, I mean whoever thinks €3.99 for 250g of Nescafé is cheap hasn't lived like I have. Still the dog is laid in the sun so at least someone's happy!!!


Well welcome to Cyprus Darren! 
I've got to say I disagree with a lot of things that you have written here. For a start this is Cyprus you can't compare it to the UK, its not the UK. The cost of living is nothing near double or treble the UK anyway, I don't know where you get that from? 

I can't believe that you have written "I will be renting something long term to give it a year and see how it goes otherwise well be off straight back to uk" after all you have said slagging the UK and its people off in your previous posts on here, I presumed you had done lots of research and knew what to expect?

As for the food, where have you been shopping?? When you have been here a little longer (I've only been here 2 months myself) you will find the cheaper places to do shopping and actually €3.90 is cheap for 250g of Nescafe in Cyprus, you can pay €6.90 for exactly the same thing in some places, like I say it depends where you buy things from. You have written "I mean whoever thinks €3.99 for 250g of Nescafé is cheap hasn't lived like I have" Well that was me who said that and I can assure you I have had to work hard all my life to get what I have, I've never relied on anyone for anything and I was brought up in a rough council estate with my dad being a miner during the miners strike and us having to rely on food parcels and hand me downs for a long time so I'm not sure how you've had to live??

Anyway theres the euro shop where you can get shampoo, toothpaste etc and they sell the well known brands if thats what you want. If you want to buy all the well known brands then you have to expect to pay more whether here or anywhere else, buy local produce and pay less. 

I'm not being funny and like I say I've only been here 2 months myself but when I read your post I was a bit annoyed and offended for Cyprus and the locals and ex pats who enjoy living here. You say you have no problem with the country or the people but all that you are complaining about is to do with the country and its people. I'm not quite sure what you were expecting when you came here? Personally I came with an open mind, I didn't expect it to be anything like the UK, at the end of the day I came here to get away from the UK and would have been disappointed if it were anything like it. I did lots of research before I came and visited many times so I was prepared to have many downs as well as ups during the first few weeks. Things take longer to sort out here, people don't rush around, they tell you they will do something on a certain date at a certain time and don't and all the 'mod cons' you're used to in the UK are either not here or aren't quite as up to date...but that is Cyprus. 

Personally I love Cyprus and everything about it and with the amount of ex pats that live here and have lived here for many years I can't be the only one... I'm not saying you should love it here, it's not for everyone but to write what you have written is a bit harsh I think, especially with how you have ranted on about the UK and its people! You have only been here a few days, give it time and you may grow to love the place too, just don't expect it to be the same as the UK in lifestyle, cost of living or attitude because it's not. We are all entitled to our own opinion, you've said yours, I've said mine but I'm afraid as I see it if you go around with the attitude that you have come across with in this post you will just upset and offend many people.

Good luck Darren

Lisa


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

Well said Lisa, I think the Aussie comment would be whinging pom.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Well done Lisa I have to agree 101%


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

BTW: we get so much more shopping at Papantonios than we do at most UK super markets. Food shopping in the UK is so expensive and it's nearly getting to a point where we can no longer afford to live in our own country! 

5 years ago a weekly food shop for basics plus treats (wine and beer) would have cost us £100 but now the same shop costs £160 easily.

We went to Morrisons yesterday and spent £140 and that did NOT include alot of the basics (milk, butter, eggs, washing up liquid, coffee, tea or cheese). There was no wine or beer either, actually nothing was bought which you could drink! There is just two of us as well.

When shopping in Cyprus we always go for the local produce as it's much cheaper and just as nice, sometimes better! If you insist on UK brands you will pay more.

So Darren, wake up and smell the coffee  and remember this is 2012 and things have changed.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> Right well I'm here, not sure wether it's the right move or not as it's a big shock how much things are compared with uk. Still no issues with the country or it's people,and the weather is good. The cost of living here is more than double if not treble that of the uk. I've trekked round most supermarkets and everything is dear. Milk, eggs, butter, meat, coffee, bread, cleaning products, shampoo, deodorant, toothpaste all far more expensive than uk. Sim card in uk = £1 Cyprus =€10.
> Internet here is like my backside one minute it works the next it doesn't. Got the dog over fine but although I used a company I ended up sorting most of it out myself. Even something as basic as McDonalds has gone through the roof. 5 years ago a coffee was .69c now it's almost €3.00 a large big mac meal was less than uk now a large meal is €6.40 I've heard a hell of a lot about how wages are low in this country but the way I've seen people spending in supermarkets they'd have to be millionaires. I will be renting something long term to give it a year and see how it goes otherwise well be off straight back to uk. As much as I hate the country it's easier to make money in uk. Most of the long term letting companies are completely useless here as whenever you ask about a property all you get is that went ages ago so then I'm having to say well why is it still on the website then????? I think it must come down to the fact that there are too many people here with more money than sense or I am and always have been tighter than any Yorkshireman around, I mean whoever thinks €3.99 for 250g of Nescafé is cheap hasn't lived like I have. Still the dog is laid in the sun so at least someone's happy!!!


Sorry, but not even worthy of a comment.:tape2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Darren you need to give yourself a bit of time to get to know where things are and you find will shopping is no more than in the UK. 
I know you have had a stressful time and it is probably clouding your judgement and every little thing that dosn't go according to plan will seem like a disaster. Just try to relax a bit, take things as they come and deal with each thing in a calm way and everything will fall into place within a short time and the move and everything will just seem like a distant dream.
Now you have your Iphone working I am sure that you will soon be able to find the perfect little nest for yourselves and everything will work out just fine if you just stop seeing every little obstacle as a personal attack.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well it looks like I'm on my own on this one then. Thanks everyone for all your help and advice. I think you all ought to stop the usual attacking and take a step back. Firstly I will not have anyone pull the wool over my eyes, the price of everyday goods are alot higher than uk, with this comment i am just letting everyone in uk know thats all!!!Milk 2.2litres in uk is £1, 12 eggs in uk £1, 100g coffee in uk 47p, you're all trying to tell me it's reasonable and that I don't know what I'm talking about. Ive been to papantonious, I've been to Alfa mega I've been to the euro shop none are cheap, well not to me anyway, but having said that I'm not saying that its not cheap for Cyprus cos it probably is. As I've said before I have no problem with the country or it's people so Lisa you're getting me all wrong. In fact so far its been the cypriots that have helped me more than anyone else. I still stand by every word I say and I will slag off the uk in every aspect just as I did previously. As per usual none of you have read and understood my comments. I am merely pointing out that this is not a reasonably priced country to live in for everyday essentials compared to the uk, and although lisa you say you cant compare with uk and cyprus, most of the people wanting to come to cyprus will be from the uk and will want to know the equivilent costs of things. I am thoroughly disgusted that you could all attack me without understanding my situation or concerns. Let me tell you all this now so you know. If any one of you that have just attacked me over my comments has had their wife sexually assaulted on different occasions by different men whilst at work then you will understand how much I hate the uk and the people in it. I have an open mind and I will keep it open for the duration. you all have assumed that I'm up my own ar-e, I have not or ever will buy uk branded goods. Why you Lisa would be annoyed and offended by my comments is beyond me like I said I'm merely stating my views and experiences. Thats not an attack on the country or its people. As for the person commenting about morrisons, I don't need to wake up my friend, I've never spent more than £40 for a weeks shopping there INCLUDING eggs milk etc so I obviously do live far more cheaply than anyone else somehow. I am obviously a completely different person than most of the people that have come here but please do not attack me for this??? I understand that no one on this forum wants to hear a bad word said about Cyprus but to attack me with such force I think was not called for. None of you have obviously ever lived the way I have in the uk. I am on this forum to be helped and to help others, not to be attacked for my views. I am an honest and decent hard working individual with a wife that's been hurt more than any of you will ever comprehend, I will give it a year to see if my business is successful enough to keep me here as its still the place I have always loved and felt home in. You must all understand my previous post was just an initial view, and my posts will I'm sure be different in times to come. I have always spoken my mind even if people don't like to hear what I say but I did not expect a backlash on an initial comment. I am always the first to apologise for anything I've said that has caused any offence and I expect the same in return. I have not got any bad things to say about this country as it is where I will do my upmost to live here till I die, I was just letting people know that I thought it was expensive compared with uk. Now if everyone still thinks I have a bad attitude and disrespect for this country then there's nothing I can do but I thought the expats here might be a little more understanding and not judge till you know me and my ways??
Any comments as always are received with appreciation.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Darren, chill out mate!

You are free to speak and so are we 

What is your business doing?


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm chilled mate believe me. But I don't think anyone realises how much I am committed to this country. I'm the one who's given up a career earning £45000 a year and moved everything here. I didn't just get on a plane with a suitcase. I will be importing containers full of motorbikes and possibly cars, plus anything else I can get a shed load of. When the bikes turn up I'll be custom painting them and airbrushing designs on them and then selling them on, but I have my hand in all sorts so I'll be using my van for removals etc and I also do property renovations kitchen fitting, I build large summerhouses feature ponds, upvc fitting, welding etc etc I haven't found much that I couldn't repair. So hopefully it should be enough to survive on, don't get me wrong I've plenty of capital behind me I just don't want to be using it all up. I've enough to keep me here for ten years without earning anything but I can't bear not working,


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> Well it looks like I'm on my own on this one then. Thanks everyone for all your help and advice. I think you all ought to stop the usual attacking and take a step back. Firstly I will not have anyone pull the wool over my eyes, the price of everyday goods are alot higher than uk, with this comment i am just letting everyone in uk know thats all!!!Milk 2.2litres in uk is £1, 12 eggs in uk £1, 100g coffee in uk 47p, you're all trying to tell me it's reasonable and that I don't know what I'm talking about. Ive been to papantonious, I've been to Alfa mega I've been to the euro shop none are cheap, well not to me anyway, but having said that I'm not saying that its not cheap for Cyprus cos it probably is. As I've said before I have no problem with the country or it's people so Lisa you're getting me all wrong. In fact so far its been the cypriots that have helped me more than anyone else. I still stand by every word I say and I will slag off the uk in every aspect just as I did previously. As per usual none of you have read and understood my comments. I am merely pointing out that this is not a reasonably priced country to live in for everyday essentials compared to the uk, and although lisa you say you cant compare with uk and cyprus, most of the people wanting to come to cyprus will be from the uk and will want to know the equivilent costs of things. I am thoroughly disgusted that you could all attack me without understanding my situation or concerns. Let me tell you all this now so you know. If any one of you that have just attacked me over my comments has had their wife sexually assaulted on different occasions by different men whilst at work then you will understand how much I hate the uk and the people in it. I have an open mind and I will keep it open for the duration. you all have assumed that I'm up my own ar-e, I have not or ever will buy uk branded goods. Why you Lisa would be annoyed and offended by my comments is beyond me like I said I'm merely stating my views and experiences. Thats not an attack on the country or its people. As for the person commenting about morrisons, I don't need to wake up my friend, I've never spent more than £40 for a weeks shopping there INCLUDING eggs milk etc so I obviously do live far more cheaply than anyone else somehow. I am obviously a completely different person than most of the people that have come here but please do not attack me for this??? I understand that no one on this forum wants to hear a bad word said about Cyprus but to attack me with such force I think was not called for. None of you have obviously ever lived the way I have in the uk. I am on this forum to be helped and to help others, not to be attacked for my views. I am an honest and decent hard working individual with a wife that's been hurt more than any of you will ever comprehend, I will give it a year to see if my business is successful enough to keep me here as its still the place I have always loved and felt home in. You must all understand my previous post was just an initial view, and my posts will I'm sure be different in times to come. I have always spoken my mind even if people don't like to hear what I say but I did not expect a backlash on an initial comment. I am always the first to apologise for anything I've said that has caused any offence and I expect the same in return. I have not got any bad things to say about this country as it is where I will do my upmost to live here till I die, I was just letting people know that I thought it was expensive compared with uk. Now if everyone still thinks I have a bad attitude and disrespect for this country then there's nothing I can do but I thought the expats here might be a little more understanding and not judge till you know me and my ways??
> Any comments as always are received with appreciation.


This will be my last post on this thread as you clearly do not read what people are saying when they reply to your posts and you just take the defensive and think people are attacking you when they are not. The fact that you have used the word "attack" at least 7 times in your last post says it all......

No-one is trying to pull the wool over your eyes - why the hell would we? We're all in the same boat here in one way or another. We've all left things behind in our home countries whether it be friends, family, businesses, money, jobs, homes the list goes on, but along with these things I think you have to try and leave behind your bad experiences and enjoy the rest of the time you have in this world which is short enough as it is. 

I am sorry to hear that your wife had an obviously traumatic experience in the UK but believe me your not the only ones, a lot of people have, some more than others and unfortunately I come in that "more than others" category too, however I do feel this type of thing is personal and it is my choice to keep it that way and not post it on a public forum for anyone to see. I don't know you and your wife and you don't know me but if i were her I would be absolutely livid that you were telling the world about very personal events, but again that is me and my opinion.

No-one has said Cyprus is perfect or that they would not hear a bad word said against it. Of course it has it's bad points, the same as every other country in this world, but if you chose to live there you have to learn to adjust and live with the bad points aswell as the good, and most of all enjoy life to the full after all who knows what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

In most European countries you're going to find that some goods are more expensive than others and some services and goods are cheaper. Try to balance it out as a whole budget that you have every month including all your bills for the "then" in the UK and the "now" in Cyprus. For what you're saving on council tax and water rates, you can definitely afford that coffee. I believe electricity is about the same if you're careful (is this the case? We pay about £130 a month, but that does do our heating and cooking too as we aren't on gas here). 

Anyway, I hope it all seems a bit better once the dust has settled. Can the estate agents forward you details of the properties that they do have a available now, or is it all just an online thing? I'm interested to know too as we'll be starting to look a lot more closely this time next year.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

My wife is not livid as she is not embarrassed about what has happened to her. Maybe if more people were honest about things that have happened then they would not happen so much. You said it yourself Lisa that you'll give it a year and see how it goes, yet when I say it i have a bad attitude??? I have no intention of going back to uk as I'm more committed than you, but I think you have disliked me from the start for whatever reason. In any case I'm not here to argue. If people don't like me then so be it, I am who I am and I clearly won't get on with everyone here, but that will just make me more determined to make it work here


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Darren I suspect that you are looking at things here in euros and comparing to the Uk sterling prices without taking into account how big a difference there is between the pound and t he euro. When we first came here everything looked incredibily cheap as the Cyprus pound at that time was worth more than the Uk pound we looked at prices and though wow its all so cheap. Then we worked out that in fact if you take into account the different currencies it wasnt so cheap after all, maybe just a little bit cheaper at that time.
Now that we have the euro here it is easy to look at pound sterling prices and think things are so much cheaper in the Uk when in reality they are not. 
Ok some things are more expensive here but and others are cheaper and when you weigh everything up over the course of a year, taking into account the high council taxes in the Uk, the high water bills in the Uk, the high taxation on earnings etc etc etc you will find that living here is about on a par to the Uk overall.
Learn to adapt to the life here, don't use air-conditioning as that bumps up your electric bill, use fans instead.
As for saying the only people who have helped you are Cypriots you seem to have forgotten Dennis and I took time to come to see you when sent out an SOS to us and we were willing to help in any way we could.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Purplecat said:


> In most European countries you're going to find that some goods are more expensive than others and some services and goods are cheaper. Try to balance it out as a whole budget that you have every month including all your bills for the "then" in the UK and the "now" in Cyprus. For what you're saving on council tax and water rates, you can definitely afford that coffee. I believe electricity is about the same if you're careful (is this the case? We pay about £130 a month, but that does do our heating and cooking too as we aren't on gas here).
> 
> Anyway, I hope it all seems a bit better once the dust has settled. Can the estate agents forward you details of the properties that they do have a available now, or is it all just an online thing? I'm interested to know too as we'll be starting to look a lot more closely this time next year.


Hi, 
Don't know if this is of any help. 
I had an email this morning from Cleo Shahateet (Cyprus 101 properties) inviting me to join their Facebook or Twitter pages. This would give you up to the minute updates on available properties, articles and info. It says you would also be able ask questions and contribute with ideas.
We have emailed several companies for property details in the past, but only two ever reply, Cleo's is one and Veronica's the other.


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

pearsews said:


> Hi,
> Don't know if this is of any help.
> I had an email this morning from Cleo Shahateet (Cyprus 101 properties) inviting me to join their Facebook or Twitter pages. This would give you up to the minute updates on available properties, articles and info. It says you would also be able ask questions and contribute with ideas.
> We have emailed several companies for property details in the past, but only two ever reply, Cleo's is one and Veronica's the other.


Oh, that's very helpful, thanks. 

Update 2 mins later!  What is the name of the Facebook page or the link? I can't find anything under Cyprus 101 or Cleo Shahateet. Ta!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

For anyone who wants to link to me on twitter my username there is Koniagal


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Veronica, I never said It was just Cypriots that helped me and I appreciate 100% that you and Dennis came to see us. I have worked out the prices not just looked at the euros. As I keep saying if I have offended anyone then I apologise. I'm not here to offend anyone. All I was doing was saying what I'd seen, it feels like I'm being attacked whether I'm taking it the right way or not. I can take advice from anyone but negative comments will not help. So can we just not read too much into what I've said as I'm not being critical of anyone.


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Veronica said:


> For anyone who wants to link to me on twitter my username there is Koniagal


God, I haven't used Twitter in months. Just about remembered my password. So you're now on my following.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Purplecat said:


> Oh, that's very helpful, thanks.
> 
> Update 2 mins later!  What is the name of the Facebook page or the link? I can't find anything under Cyprus 101 or Cleo Shahateet. Ta!


Hi,

The links they gave me are:

Cyprus101 | Facebook click on 'like'
Cleo (@Cyprus101) on Twitter and 'follow'

You need to have an account on Facebook or Twitter, and Cleo says if you haven't maybe now is a good time to start!!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Mmm! Gosh! Reading this thread I thought I had wandered onto one of the other, less friendly ex-pat forums.

Darren, I don't think that your posts in this thread are very well-considered. Lots of people have posted comments and tried to be helpful, but your attitude towards your home country and your new,a dopted country don't sit well. There seems to be a lot of anger here.

I assume that anybody moving to Cyprus will have made recent visits and checked out prices of basic foodstuffs, rents and the like. If not, then you have nobody but yourself to blame. I don't beleive you can look at the cost of living in any country by considering prices in isolation. There are many costs involved, and the total cost may well be more or less than living in the UK. But research should prepare us all for this.

I have holidayed for years in Cyprus, but we are coming over in June, October and next March to double-check everything before our move.

This is not an attack on you, but a reflection about how I feel about the helpful people on this forum.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

And yet again I'm being misunderstood, when will anyone on here understand that I was merely stating my findings. If I'm on my own then so be it . I'm not gonna stand for being criticised for my views. If no one on here wants to help me then don't, I've never judged anyone for their views and experiences but clearly by all the negative comments I'm receiving on here I am definately being judged. Not one of you know anything about me yet not one of you have looked at my post with any scrutiny whatsoever. I've not once said anything negative about anyone on here but by god have I been put down. I'm not criticising Cyprus for being in my view expensive. That's the economy. I've not said anything bad about a single Cypriot. I'm not gonna bother posting anymore as there is clearly no point. I'm clearly in the wrong for having an opinion. If any of you wish to say anything to my face I will gladly debate my views and points but I will no longer be posting anything on here if all I am going to get is hounded. I know for a fact you are all taking my words out of intent and context.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Darren,

You seem to have the most enormous chip on your shoulder. I've looked back over the posts you have made and the way people on here have responded to your requests for help. By and large, people have responded positively - despite your somewhat blunt posts. This is the friendliest and most helpful ex-pat forum I have come across, but you seem determined to rub people up the wrong way.

Most of us either live in Cyprus or intend to live in Cyprus for the relaxed and laid-back lifestyle. I am sure moving to Cyprus must be stressful (as moving to any new country must be) but, with the help and advice on this forum, I am sure that it can be done.

I fully intend to ask for as much help and advice as I can get before we move to the island, and perhaps ask for help once we arrive (perhaps even meeting people on the forum and getting the benefit of their experience). Obviously everyone on here is different. We shall be retired when we come out in 2013, and the price of a jar of coffee or the price of a Big Mac will be the last thing on our minds. But, whatever the circumstances of the people on this forum, it exists to help other people.

So perhaps it's time to step back and make a fresh start on this forum, if you intend to stay. I, for one, would hate the atmosphere on here to change for the worst.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi
May I say I hope it all goes well for you but myself and family gave it 3 years in paphos and sadly it wasn't for us, yes I found it expensive for some things especially if you have children and grandchildren with you. My son was a professional footballer there and made allot of money in the end, but allot of it went on living there we had a successful business so all in all it was ok but found working all the hours just to have a good life. It's ideal if you are retired but not if you have a young family unless you have a good wedge of money behind you to start with. It is a better life for children until they reach an age where they start to drink and smoke then watch out because what I have seen is children as young as 11 years doing all this and thats what they call life. But I will still visit as i love the place but it was my time to come back with my family as this is home.

Good luck. I would never say a bad word about either country as good and bad are in both.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh my! What a thread!!

I know things have become more expensive there since the Euro was introduced, but we found it OK when we were over in January. We shopped in Lidl, which was round the corner from our apartments, and we had no issues with prices, especially not twice or three times the UK equivalent. A bottle of ouzo cost us less than €4 - in the Lidl back home, same ouzo was almost £12. I know you can't live on ouzo, but it would be nice to try it sometime!!

I also don't see how you were being attacked or criticised, Darren. Everyone should be able to voice their own opinion, and it may or may not be the same as yours.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

There's no point me trying to defend myself, I've been here a week now and when certain people have come here they've been taken round everywhere to get everything sorted out, I don't expect anyone to rally round me and agree with anything I say, but I'm still in my 30's and I suspect not many others here are. I'm also no do gooderand will speak my mind. From what I've seen by driving myself everywhere is this country is in as much of a recession as anywhere else. The government have stopped repairing the roads and things are deteriorating. I've been to the duckpond market which I found and it was full of English expats but I never saw any money changing hands, it was more like a tea party. I'm sure it's a good place for retirees but if you've a lot of years ahead of you I think you'd have to consider so much before moving. Luckily I have my new van and all my equipment to be able to have many fingers in pies so I don't need to earn too much to stay here. As I've previously said I'm fairly sure there aren't many people that have loved as cheaply as I have when in uk which will be why everyone thinks its reasonably priced here for everyday things. I'm sure if 2 people have been used to spending £140 a week on shopping then paphos is not far different but I've never spent that amount in a month so that's why I see it differently. I also agree there are many things here far cheaper than uk. I'm gonna take my time before I decide anything and take one day at a time


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As feelings are becoming rather inflamed on this thread I am closing it.
Lets all try to keep it friendly on this forum, we don't want to go down the route of other forums with people constantly having a go at each other.


----------

